# Decision Email Received - SCARED



## domeonga96 (Aug 28, 2017)

Okay so I received an email from Sheffield saying a decision had been made but I'm SO nervous. I feel like they made a decision too quickly as I wasn't priority (see my timeline in my previous thread). I felt confident before but now I'm just plain scared. 
This is how the email was worded:


"Dear 

Regarding Visa Application: 
For: 

A decision has been made on your UK Visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the UK Decision Making Centre. If anyone contacts you advising that your application is still under consideration or that they can influence the outcome of your application in any way, they cannot - please report any such approach to [email protected].

Applications submitted at a Visa Application Centre (VAC) will be returned there for you to collect in person unless you have opted for a courier return service.

You will receive a separate notification from the Visa Application Centre advising you that the decision has been received there and that your passport is ready for collection. Please do not attend the Visa Application Centre until you have received this notification.

If your visa has been issued after a successful appeal please go to the VAC 5 days after the receipt of this email to collect your passport. The VAC will not contact you regarding this."

Needing some reassurance!!


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

What is you're timeline? Where are you applying from?

Don;t worry, it will be an approval.


----------



## domeonga96 (Aug 28, 2017)

Timeline

Applying from USA
Online application submitted: August 28th 
Biometrics appointment: September 8th
Documents submitted to Sheffield: September 16th
Documents arrived in Sheffield: September 21st
Decision email received: October 9th


Thank you for your optimism! The only reason I feel weird about it is the fact that I received such a quick response and my application was non-priority.


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

domeonga96 said:


> Timeline
> 
> Applying from USA
> Online application submitted: August 28th
> ...


I've seen quick decisions made for USA applications and they've got the visa. So you will have the visa too! This is good news! Any updates on the tracking?


----------



## domeonga96 (Aug 28, 2017)

Thank you so much for giving me some hope!! I will keep everyone updated! I received a separate email with tracking number info but looks like they haven't sent off my passport just yet!!


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

domeonga96 said:


> Thank you so much for giving me some hope!! I will keep everyone updated! I received a separate email with tracking number info but looks like they haven't sent off my passport just yet!!


Check the tracking number after a couple of hours each time and hopefully you shall see some updates. Keep us updated.


----------



## Ilikesnails (Jul 13, 2016)

There's been quick decisions and I've seen slow ones as well. It could be that you got lucky with the quickness or possibly your case was very straight forward. Best of Luck!


----------



## xbel (Feb 12, 2015)

well this does look like a non-priority,

as i remember i paid for priority my Decision email came 3 days after Documents arrived date, and yours is like 2 weeks + after


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Keep in mind that the bulk of processing time consists of your application sitting in a pile waiting to be seen. It doesn't matter whether it's straightforward or complicated it's going to be sitting in the same pile.

It does seem that at least for US applications, some of the backlog has been cleared and things are speeding up.


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

nyclon said:


> Keep in mind that the bulk of processing time consists of your application sitting in a pile waiting to be seen. It doesn't matter whether it's straightforward or complicated it's going to be sitting in the same pile.
> 
> It does seem that at least for US applications, some of the backlog has been cleared and things are speeding up.


It's been growing over the past 2.5 - 3 weeks. I've seen a host of decision made emails and visa's granted over the past 2 weeks and today!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## domeonga96 (Aug 28, 2017)

Great news!!!! Just to update you all I received my visa this morning  This is such a relief and I am so happy!!!


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## domeonga96 (Aug 28, 2017)

Thank you!!!

Only question I have is about the expiry date. The visa is good from today through August 2020. Why do they put that instead of the 6 months? Find that quite odd. Nonetheless I know I need to reapply for spouse visa by April.


----------



## JessyL772 (Jul 25, 2017)

domeonga96 said:


> Okay so I received an email from Sheffield saying a decision had been made but I'm SO nervous. I feel like they made a decision too quickly as I wasn't priority (see my timeline in my previous thread). I felt confident before but now I'm just plain scared.
> This is how the email was worded:
> 
> 
> ...


Your decision made email looks completely different from mine? I saw that you received your passport back today with the visa approved, congratulations!!! Here is my email below:


Dear , 

Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration International Contact Centre.

With regards to your enquiry about the status of your application, I can confirm that we have made a decision on your application. We cannot discuss the outcome of your application on-line or by telephone. 

If you have requested a courier service, you can track the location of your travel document on line. If you have opted to collect your decision from a VAC team they will notify you that your documents are ready for collection.

Please note that the onus is upon individual customers to ensure that they satisfy the requirements set out in the guidance material. The guidance material accompanies each and every application form. UK Visa and Immigration is not able to give, indicate or advise upon the outcome of any such application prior to it being given full and careful consideration.

Directing you to the guidance material is the only advice we can give you. If you need any further help you should seek independent immigration advice.

Regards,
Reema
UK Visas and Immigration



Reema

UKVI Contact Centre
Website: www.gov.uk/home-office

I received this last Monday and still haven?t received notification that my passport has been handed over to the courier service


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

Get on to the MP and get them to look in to it for you


----------



## Mimi. (Aug 24, 2017)

JessyL772 said:


> Your decision made email looks completely different from mine? I saw that you received your passport back today with the visa approved, congratulations!!! Here is my email below:
> 
> 
> Dear ,
> ...



Maybe it's because it came from the contact center and not home office? I'm assuming you'll get the same email domeonga96 did soon.


----------



## domeonga96 (Aug 28, 2017)

@JessyL772 Keep faith!! It'll come and don't grow weary because of the vagueness of the email. I was super worried and it turned out just fine!


----------



## domeonga96 (Aug 28, 2017)

What's an MP? Will this affect my entry into the UK?


----------



## JessyL772 (Jul 25, 2017)

j4v3d said:


> Get on to the MP and get them to look in to it for you


MP has tried, they won?t tell them the decision or give them any information.


----------



## JessyL772 (Jul 25, 2017)

Mimi. said:


> JessyL772 said:
> 
> 
> > Your decision made email looks completely different from mine? I saw that you received your passport back today with the visa approved, congratulations!!! Here is my email below:
> ...


I thought maybe it was that too? I hadn?t contacted in over a week and I never asked if a decision had been made, only if those cases that were deemed not straightforward still fall into the 24 week timeline. I just want to know what the decision is already, planning on being on a plane the end of this month as I?ve decided to roll the dice and hope that it?s an approval!


----------



## domeonga96 (Aug 28, 2017)

Will this affect my entry into the UK?

I will need to look through my papers again to see if I can find a letter from them. They've simply put the wrong expiry date. I know it's definitely a fiance visa. The visa even states that work is prohibited. 

I will try to get in contact with them. A similar thing happened with me when I was on a Tier 4 visa in the UK and they didn't state that I was allowed 20 hours of work per week. I had to send it off to Sheffield and they sent it back with correct wording. 
The only thing is I am not sure who exactly to get in contact with.


----------



## domeonga96 (Aug 28, 2017)

Okay so I located an email address to contact and sent them the details of the situation along with the picture of my vignette. So hopefully they will get back soon.


----------



## xbel (Feb 12, 2015)

JessyL772 said:


> Your decision made email looks completely different from mine? I saw that you received your passport back today with the visa approved, congratulations!!! Here is my email below:
> 
> 
> Dear ,
> ...


decision emails are not standard?

my decision email is just, very short

_A decision has been made on your application and your documents are being returned to the Visa Application Centre (VAC). You will be contacted again by the VAC once these documents have been received and they are ready for you to collect.

Please do not attend the application centre until you have been contacted by the VAC. UKVI contact details can be found at www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk._

thats all... not even say Dear... but my visa granted


----------



## JessyL772 (Jul 25, 2017)

xbel said:


> JessyL772 said:
> 
> 
> > Your decision made email looks completely different from mine? I saw that you received your passport back today with the visa approved, congratulations!!! Here is my email below:
> ...


I?m surprised they?re not standard as everything else seems to be. Makes me feel a little bit better I guess... but yet here we are a week and a half later and still no passport


----------



## domeonga96 (Aug 28, 2017)

Sorry but looking for someone that might be able to answer the question on my thread. 

Kind regards..


----------



## domeonga96 (Aug 28, 2017)

I ended up emailing the EC Amendments Manager and she advised me that it is okay to travel to the UK, I will just need to send off my passport to Sheffield after I arrive for them to correct it for me.   

So excited to travel!!! Thanks for all that have helped me.


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

domeonga96 said:


> I ended up emailing the EC Amendments Manager and she advised me that it is okay to travel to the UK, I will just need to send off my passport to Sheffield after I arrive for them to correct it for me.
> 
> So excited to travel!!! Thanks for all that have helped me.


Glad you got the reply you wanted. Have a safe journey. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------

